# Do you get any confirmation mail when you submit the EOI application ?



## vic_msn (Feb 10, 2016)

I have hired an agent to help me with the immigration process.
This is my status
ACS Submitted - 28-Mar-16
ACS Positive Outcome - 4-Apr-16
PTE-A Test - ( L-88, R,W,S-90 )14-Apr-16

Job code is Software Engineer 2613.
I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points 190 (NSW).

My agent has submitted the EOI application on 21-Apr-16.
I had got a mail notification when he had created a skill select account for me,
however I have not received any other notification saying EOI application has been submitted. Is this fine ?
I also told him I had created a skillselect account sometime last year, but hadn't done anything with it, he said this is fine and would not cause any issue.
I asked my agent about this and he said this is fine and I won't get any confirmation notification. He had sent me a 1 page pdf of the application that has been submitted.


Thanks


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't worry. You won't receive any email after EOI submission. Your status on Skillselect will show "SUBMITTED". Ask your agent to send a screenshot.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have created an eoi successfully, But did not get an email confirmation regarding that? would that be a problem? I already submitted this eoi and the application for SA


----------

